# J Jay Berthume 21st Century part writing Update



## ed buller (May 29, 2020)

seems to be ready !

best

ed


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks Ed for sharing this...


----------



## fiddleinparis (Jun 27, 2020)

So, how is the book?


----------



## Anders Wall (Jun 27, 2020)

fiddleinparis said:


> So, how is the book?


I believe it set to be released on the 30th.
So in a few days 
Best,
/A


----------



## fiddleinparis (Jun 27, 2020)

Ah so that's why I couldn't find any reviews. I thought the pre-order was for an advanced copy.

I was hoping to see some reviews to decide if I should get it. I did the ScoreClub ECF course on four part writing but I had trouble with it so I thought maybe this book would give me a second exposure to it and help reinforce the concepts.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 1, 2020)

It got released. Anyone having trouble with the download? All I got is a .png of the cover. Maybe I check again with another browser.


----------



## gyprock (Jul 1, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> It got released. Anyone having trouble with the download? All I got is a .png of the cover. Maybe I check again with another browser.


I only got the png file as well. I sent an email to JJay. I think he enabled the coupon code for the wrong item. It should have been on the $20 purchase rather than the $25 purchase.


----------



## fiddleinparis (Jul 1, 2020)

Me too (got PNG and emailed him). He probably got a lot of emails.


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Jul 1, 2020)

Same, just got the front cover.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 1, 2020)

Same


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 1, 2020)

Same here, maybe we need to wait a bit longer, he did mention that the release was going to be at 10pm, I assume his time zone... I am sure the book will appear in a few hours 

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Uiroo (Jul 1, 2020)

gyprock said:


> I only got the png file as well. I sent an email to JJay. I think he enabled the coupon code for the wrong item. It should have been on the $20 purchase rather than the $25 purchase.


Yes, the other release has two files as it says on the page which I suspect to be the png + the book.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 1, 2020)

just adding to the list, got the cover, sent him an email - I'm sure we'll hear from him when he wakes up from his well deserved nap!


----------



## Nova (Jul 1, 2020)

Got the cover, didn't learn much from it. Sent him an email as well.


----------



## gyprock (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm actually quite amazed by the lack of response. I sent him an email 24 hours ago. He has had his sleep, woken up, had dinner and there is still no response here, via email or via YouTube. I sure hope that the book front cover was not just released to meet a deadline.


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 2, 2020)

I also emailed him over a day ago and no answer... Uhmmmmm...

He is probably taking a 'sabatical' long nap


----------



## wst3 (Jul 2, 2020)

I too am disappointed, I expected him to respond, either to individuals or to all of us, by now. I am starting to worry that he has run off with our money - which would be really disappointing since he couldn't have made that much on pre-sales<G>!


----------



## fiddleinparis (Jul 2, 2020)

Yeah this is really weird. I hope he is OK.


----------



## cqd (Jul 2, 2020)

Same as..


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 2, 2020)

Put in my order as well, same result.


----------



## RobbertZH (Jul 3, 2020)

I ordered a few days ago and also could only download the png file.
Emails send about this issue, but no answer yet.

People have posted this problem also on his youtube video about this course.


----------



## cqd (Jul 3, 2020)

He's probably sick to the back teeth of looking at screens.. he'll turn up in a couple of days and sort it surely..shur what's another couple of days..


----------



## Uiroo (Jul 3, 2020)

As I've understood he knows about the issue and is working on it and I think we can expect the book today.


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 3, 2020)

I have a feeling that the musical excerpts were not finished in time and so everything has been delayed by a few days, but this is pure speculation from my part and don't really know if this is what happened in reality.


----------



## Gingerbread (Jul 3, 2020)

Has he still not communicated with purchasers? I can totally understand a delay, or a technical snafu. I don't understand non-communication.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 3, 2020)

A post on Facebook



> I checked on him yesterday and saw him last night. It will all be resolved soon. He was just so worn out it took a couple days of sleep to resolve. It will all be fixed today. He was just extremely physically and mentally exhausted and slept two days straight before even realizing their was a issue which he is working to fix so the book will be available for download ASAP


----------



## fiddleinparis (Jul 5, 2020)

I think a week is more than enough to fix any technical issue, or at the very least send an email. I asked for a refund via Paypal.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 6, 2020)

He wrote a long Email to everyone who bought the book. I think it explains everything very well.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 6, 2020)

it's here on a FB post

His explanation


----------



## wst3 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt for a bit longer, but I think he tackled a project that was just too big for him to deliver. I've downloaded the incomplete version and I'll spend some time today with it, if it looks promising I'll wait a while loner for the full version, otherwise I too will be requesting a refund.

I feel bad for him, I've gone down a rabbit hole or two myself, but I don't feel the need to follow someone else's journey there<G>!


----------



## cqd (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm kind of hoping he just takes his time and finishes it when it's ready..
He probably wasn't aware of how long writing a book properly takes.. when did we sign up for it?..last Oct/Nov?..

I like JJ.. I've learned quite a bit from him already.. I'm sorry he managed to put himself in this position.. when he was putting it back he should have given himself another month or so, but he probably felt under pressure..

Anyway, yeah, I feel it's going to be worth it when it's ready..

Hope he gets himself together.. take a few days off.. come back at it refreshed..


----------



## fiddleinparis (Jul 7, 2020)

For those who received the book, what do you think?


----------



## Uiroo (Jul 7, 2020)

fiddleinparis said:


> For those who received the book, what do you think?


Not disappointed, looks great.


----------



## fretti (Jul 7, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> Not disappointed, looks great.


Have you received an e-mail with the so far available pdf or link to access it?

(Got a preorder voucher but have not received anything per mail so far and it seems there is no way to access anything but the pre-order and thematic development pdfs through the website atm)


----------



## Uiroo (Jul 7, 2020)

fretti said:


> Have you received an e-mail with the so far available pdf or link to access it?
> 
> (Got a preorder voucher but have not received anything per mail so far and it seems there is no way to access anything but the pre-order and thematic development pdfs through the website atm)


Yes I got an e-mail. I backed him on kickstarter.


----------



## oofjelly (May 3, 2022)

Does anybody else have news on his Sellfy store and/or the PDF? I remember paying for it (got the email receipt) but cannot access the website to download it. I have tried to reach to him via email and other social media, but have not heard since. Any help would be appreciated! Would love to get my hands on this material and look through it. Cheers!


----------

